# Sticky  Rules of this forum - everyone please read



## Karen

If you have not already done so, it is very important you read the disclaimer sticky. By using this forum you agree to certain terms, which are explained in that sticky as well as the following:

1. This isn't the place to _debate_ the concept of alternative health; but rather _to share positive alternative health information and methods_. We welcome anyone who wishes to participate here; however, please keep it positive and in an informative manner. We fully recognize that this forum is not going to be for all people and some individuals either do not believe in the alternative methods discussed here, or feel them to be dangerous. If that is your belief, we respect your views but we request that you not post that opinion. There is to be no posting of negative posts of how a treatment doesn't work, isn't recommended by the AMA, etc. If you choose to do so, your post will be deleted. If you do it a second time, you will be given an infraction. 

2. No advertising is permitted, nor linking of your own website that contains items for sale, nor posting with the intent to advertise or promote your own website, your business, or your medical/alternative health practice - it will be considered spam. Your post will be deleted and you will be banned under the HT spam policy.

Thank you in advance for visiting with us and for your anticipated respectful discussions as well as your neighborly and helpful advice.


----------

